# Funky blues lick over D7



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a funky blues lick in the style of Matt Schofield. As you know, blues doesn't have to be a shuffle - this lick has a straight or even feel, but you can of course play it with a shuffle feel if you want. It's gonna sound quite different, but hey it might sound awesome over the right tune? You decide


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to see you back Robert. 
So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good to have you back Robert. Also offering my sympathy.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. For those who are wondering, I recently lost my wife. I’m trying to dig into guitar more now. Practicing more and maybe starting a band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks guys. For those who are wondering, I recently lost my wife. I’m trying to dig into guitar more now. Practicing more and maybe starting a band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert, I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks guys. For those who are wondering, I recently lost my wife. I’m trying to dig into guitar more now. Practicing more and maybe starting a band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My condolences. I hope music can help the heart heal.

Cool riff, by the way.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss Robert. Your music will get you through and hopeful provide a source of inspiration to your Wife's memory. And vice versa.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Sincere condolences. May she Rest In Peace. Please keep the pro first class clips coming. They can give you some distraction during your mourning process. Read about the steps as this might help you to anticipate what’s possibly on the horison. 
Your a true pro.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your devastating news.

Take very good care of yourself and let others take good care of you also.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

One thing that makes your licks stand out is how damn singable they always are. Which is a lesson in itself!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very sorry for your circumstances Robert.


----------



## sctrotts (Oct 8, 2015)

just discovering your videos now. Very sorry to hear of your loss, hopefully your evident love of music has helped heal your soul and bridge the gap. subscribing to your channel.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

